# Hocking County Pigs



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

It took me a while to find my pics but here's a pair of Hocking county pigs from Feb. 2003.










-Jeff


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for sharing those pics! I would hate to run up on one of those in the woods


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Where did you hunt for those piglets?
Bob


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob,

Those came off private property between Blue Creek Road and Salt Creek Narrows Road. About 2 1/2 miles off of SR 56.

Those particular 2 pigs were taken by a friend of my brothers and his dad.

I went out a few times when we first found they were around but never got one myself.

I've heard of several taken lately and many stories about the damage they have caused. They are still around and it sounds like their numbers are growing.

-Jeff


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

i used to fish there each spring during turkey camp and i used to pass a wild game sanctuary where it looked to be fenced in...wonder if they have wild boar running through there, i remeber my dad telling me they hunted them there. way to go on those swine. congrats!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Jeff, thanks for the info. I live off 93 south and have never seen any on our property, but I have heard there a few in the area. I would like to pop one of those. That would be some good eating!
Bob


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Bob,

They ARE good eating!!!

Very different from domestic hogs. You can still tell it's pork, yet different.

-Jeff


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

saugeyeslayer said:


> i used to fish there each spring during turkey camp and i used to pass a wild game sanctuary where it looked to be fenced in...wonder if they have wild boar running through there, i remeber my dad telling me they hunted them there. way to go on those swine. congrats!


That is where alot of them escaped from. There are a couple other fenced areas towards allensville that have them too. I know some people who hunt in that same area and they see alot of damage too. They are getting ready to get out the "high powers" here after deer season is over.


----------

